# Schnurbefestigung an Stippe?



## Fischschreck (26. Dezember 2002)

Hi Boardies

Ich habe zu Weihnachten meine erste Stippe ohne Rolle bekommen. Die Stippe hat allerdings, im Gegensatz zu denen die ich, an der Spitze keine Öse sondern nur ein kleines Loch das durch die mitte der Rute geht. Meine Frage ist die, wie man am besten die Hauptschnur befestigt! Meine Vermutung ist, dass man eine dickere Sehne(0,30er) durch das Loch führt und am Ende des Spitzenteil diese Schnur mit einer Perle versieht, damit die Schnur nicht weg kann. An der Spitze würde ich dann eine Schlaufe machen, an der die Montagen befestig werden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch Tipps zum Bau der Montagen geben (z.b. in welchem Abstand werden wo die Klemmbleie angebracht?). Danke schon im Vorraus.

Petri Heil
Fischschreck


----------



## Brummel (26. Dezember 2002)

*Schnurbefestigung*

Ich binde mir am am liebsten einen Spitzenring an meine Stippen sofern diese keine Öse haben, an diesen dann einen Einhänger damit ich die Montage schnell wechseln kann. Den Einhänger hab ich mit einem Stückchen Gummischlauch überzogen, weil mir vorher das Geklappere auf die Ketten ging. So mach ich das jetzt schon jahrelang und halte es für eine ganz nützliche Sache. Manche bevorzugen die Methode mit einem Gummizug, aber damit kenn ich mich nicht aus, hab ich noch nicht mal gesehen. #t 

also noch nen schönen Feiertag und viel Spass beim Basteln,

Brummel


----------



## Borgon (26. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Fischschreck!Was für Stippe ist es denn?(Hersteller etc.?)Ich glaube das ist für Gummizug gedacht ;+


----------



## Fischschreck (26. Dezember 2002)

Es ist eine Mitchell Rebecca von 6m.
Mit Ring befestigen ist vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht.
Mit Gummiezug hab ich leider keine Ahnung, fals es dafür gedacht ist, könntest du mir es vielleicht netterweise mal erklären?

Petri


----------



## Brummel (26. Dezember 2002)

*Gummizug*

Hab jetzt mal alte Angelzeitungen durchgeblättert und auch was zum Gummizug gefunden, aber ehrlich gesagt halt ich das für Käse, ist mir nicht ganz klar was da der Vorteil sein soll #t . Ist wohl eher was für Profi-Wettkampfangler oder so, na ja, wurscht, da bleib ich lieber bei meiner Methode.

mfg  Brummel


----------



## angeltreff (26. Dezember 2002)

Wenn Du einen Brassen von 2 kg an der Stippe hast, weißt Du warum da ein Gummizug dran ist.  :q   :q   :q 

Und da ich so schlecht erklären kann und heute auch noch faul bin hier einfach mal das Schema:















Die restlichen Informationen gibt es hier.


----------



## Franky (26. Dezember 2002)

Ich benutze einen Connector von Stonfo, der mit Heissklebe auf die Spitze geklebt wird. Die Schnur wird mit einer Schnaufe in eine Öse gehängt und mit einem Ring aus Plastik vor dem Herausrutschen gesichert. Ich hab schon gesucht, aber nirgendwo ein passendes Bild gefunden... :c

Funktioniert hervorragend und absolut geräuschlos, bis auf das Platschen vom Fisch natürlich...


----------



## Borgon (26. Dezember 2002)

In der Esox stand mal ´n Bericht drin,da haben die 20 Pfund-Karpfen mit der Stippe gedrillt,mit Gummizug wohlgemerkt und es hat geklappt :m


----------



## angeltreff (26. Dezember 2002)

Meinst Du das, Franky:


----------



## Fischschreck (26. Dezember 2002)

Vielen Dank für eure wertvollen Tipps. Ich bin noch am Überlegen welche Methode ich benutze!


----------



## Kieler Blitz (26. Dezember 2002)

hi, 
ich habe meine Stippe von nem holländischen Wettkampfangler bekommen, und der meinte, dass ein Stonfo nicht so gut ist, weil dort ein weiterer Knoten(Schlaufe) in der Montage ist.

Im folgenden Bild seht ihr ein Stonfo und ein Adapter, den ich zum Stippen nehme. Es ist ein einfacher Posenadapter, der genau wie der Stonfo an die Spitze der Stippe geklebt wird.






Die Schnur wird einfach durch die Öse des Posenadapters gesteckt, und um die ersten 2-3 Spitzenteile gewickelt. Zum Schluss einfach das Ende der Schnur mit einem Streifen Tesafilm sichern.










Diese Methode, die Schnur an der Stippe zu befestigen, habe ich jetzt ein ganzes Jahr lang getestet und kann nichts Schlechtes darüber sagen. Dadurch, dass die Schnur um die Spitze gewickelt wird, entstet auch kein weiterer Knoten, wo die Schnur reißen könnte. Somit kann noch feiner geangelt werden

mfg


----------



## Franky (26. Dezember 2002)

@ Olaf:
Bingö! Das ist der Schnuffi! Schön rund und ohne scharfe Stellen - es kann sich also nix dran kaputtscheuern.


----------



## Borgon (26. Dezember 2002)

@Kieler Blitz:Kann leider nix sehen :c


----------



## Brummel (27. Dezember 2002)

@Kieler Blitz,

irgendwas ist mit den Bildern wohl schiefgegangen

@Angeltreff,

werd mich heute mal umsehen was unsere Angelläden so an Gummis anzubieten haben, scheint ja doch ne ganz nützliche Sache zu sein und ausprobieren kann ja nicht schaden.

Brummel


----------



## wolle (27. Dezember 2002)

Um einen knoten zu vermeiden hängst du einfach einen
knotenlos verbinder in den connector oder öse,schon
bist du das problem los. #h


----------



## Kieler Blitz (27. Dezember 2002)

hm,
das versteh ich jetzt auch nicht. Als ich die Bilder ins AB gestellt habe, wurden sie noch angzeigt. Jetzt nicht mehr. :c Ich habs genau nach Klausies Beschreibung aus dem Bilder und Videoforum gemacht.

Ich werd sie jetzt als Anhang mit beifügen, weil ich keine andere Lösundg weiß.

Auf diesem Bild sieht man den Posenadapter bereits an der Stippe montiert.


----------



## Kieler Blitz (27. Dezember 2002)

und hier könnt ihr sehen, wie die Schnur um die Stippe gewickelt und mit einem Tesastreifen gesichert wurde. Ich habe die Schnur allerdings für das Foto nur um die ersten 20 cm gewickelt, weil sonst das Bild zu groß wird und man nix mehr erkennen kann. So um die ersten 2-3 Teile der Spitze sollten aber genügen.


----------



## Kieler Blitz (27. Dezember 2002)

@wolle
Du meinst doch jetzt sicherlich nicht den NoKnot-Verbinder für geflochtene Schnüre oder? Wenn doch, kann ich mir das fürs Stippen nur schlecht vorstellen. Das geht mit der dünnen monofilen, die man fürs stippen nimmt, bestimmt nicht gut. Hast du das etwa schon ausprobiert?


----------



## wolle (28. Dezember 2002)

@ Kieler Blitz
nein monoschnur,das hält wunderbar,auf meinen stippen
habe ich fast nur 0,14 mono und noch nie probleme
gehabt. #h


----------



## angeltreff (28. Dezember 2002)

@ wolle

Ich werde das mal probieren, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das geht.


----------



## Fischschreck (5. Januar 2003)

Danke nochmal für die Tipps!
Habe mich für Gummizug entschieden. Wo bekomme ich das Zeug am günstigsten und was brauch ich alles? Bei Askari hab ich nichts gefunden und bei Fishermans-Partner im netz auch nichts?


----------

